# X Men 3



## distressed_romeo (May 27, 2006)

Just saw this today...great film! The X Men series of films has overall been one of the most successful comic book adaptations recently (although Spiderman and Batman Begins were both great too). I won't give too much away for the sake of those who haven't seen it, but I was really suprised so many main characters got killed off... 
Shame, as I was hoping there would be another sequel involving Apocalypse...oh well!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 27, 2006)

I really really liked it! My girlfriend liked it but not as much since it has so many differences from the comics but movies are what they are... movies. I actually liked how they killed off some of the characters. I hate when movies play it too safe. Besides, it's Hollywood. They can always find a way to bring them back or simply start over again like they did with Batman.


Rev.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 27, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> I really really liked it! My girlfriend liked it but not as much since it has so many differences from the comics but movies are what they are... movies. I actually liked how they killed off some of the characters. I hate when movies play it too safe. Besides, it's Hollywood. They can always find a way to bring them back or simply start over again like they did with Batman.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Yeah, exactly. When books or games get translated into films, a lot of people moan if it's not a carbon copy of the original source (a lot of people whined about the X Men: Evolution cartoon for that reason). Personally I like to see a new spin on old characters.


----------



## Naren (May 28, 2006)

Generally the model I use for good adapatation is Peter Jackson's Lord of The Rings. I have read the books 9 times each (10 times for FoTR). Jackson oftentimes reversed the roles of characters in the movie, took a line away from one character and gave it to another, changed parts of the story, removed huge parts of the story (in one second in the movie, over 100 pages is skipped from the book), and many many other differences. But, I thought that pretty much all of the changes were very wise changes in making the movies adapted to film. I thought his version of the books was the most loyal to the books and the one that matched my imagination of the books the closest. In fact, it was the first LoTR movie I saw that I didn't think completely sucked. On the contrary, I thought it was amazing.

I thought X1 and X2 were good X-Men adaptions. I haven't seen the new one, but I've heard that the new director didn't do that great of a job. Can't tell until I see it myself.


----------



## Vince (May 28, 2006)

I saw X3 last night and thought it was great. It has a little bit of campy humor, but it's counterpoint because the film is so dark & heavy. I thought the humor was actually spot on, especially a few lines said by Wolverine & Juggernaut. I love that they cast the soccer hooligan from Euro trip as Juggernaut. I've never really liked that character until now. One character even made it a point to say he looked like a penis 

They could've spent more time developing Leech or Angel, or there is one fight that could've gone on a little longer (think fire vs water), but I was really happy with this film. It's a fun superhero film with characters _based_ on the old comics, and if you go into the theater expecting something different, you'll be dissapointed.

Oh, and stick around after the credits 

Highlight to read, spoiler below:


Spoiler



There actually were only 2 characters that died. Jean Gray's story is over now that Phoenix has been defeated, and Cyclops was killed by her, even though we never see him die on screen. Magneto being able to move the chess piece at the end of the movie hints that the 'mutant cure' is not forever, so we may see him & even Mystique in the next film. If you stuck around 'till after the credits, you'll see that even Professor X survived, so there can definitely be many more X-men films in the future.


----------



## Freddie (May 28, 2006)

Crap, I just came from watching it and I think it was a great film but I didn't stay after the credits...  

I hope there are more X-men movies to come...


----------



## Vegetta (May 28, 2006)

Freddie said:


> Crap, I just came from watching it and I think it was a great film but I didn't stay after the credits...
> 
> I hope there are more X-men movies to come...



Solo Wolverine movie next (Hugh Jackman)

Next marvel pics Ghostrider and SPidey 3


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)

They should do a Silver Surfer movie, and have Satch do the soundtrack. But the surfer would need some clothes, for sure.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 28, 2006)

bostjan said:


> They should do a Silver Surfer movie, and have Satch do the soundtrack. But the surfer would need some clothes, for sure.


He used to wear some little shorts thingies. Sometimes they draw 'em in, sometimes not. I think it's at least implied he has something on, since they never draw him with a silvery dong.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)

I guess you never heard of Steely Dan.


----------



## Freddie (May 29, 2006)

bostjan said:


> They should do a Silver Surfer movie, and have Satch do the soundtrack. But the surfer would need some clothes, for sure.



Now that's a COOL idea dude!


----------



## Mastodon (May 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w74h4VyC0E&search=I'm the Juggernaut

Clip of him actually saying "Im the juggernaut bitch"

Apparently in many movie theatres sections of the theatre would get it, and crack up, and the rest would be scratching their heads.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 18, 2006)

I loved it! Cant wait for the DVD!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2006)

Freddie said:


> Now that's a COOL idea dude!



that's been a long rumoured idea, but I think up until now, Hollywood has lacked the resources to do a proper Silver Surfer. Another problem is, do you do the Surfer in all CG, or do you attempt to have a real actor in a silver suit (which most likely would look uber ghey).


----------

